# Otter droppings [o]



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi.

Here are some, like, random shots from the weekend. We were stoked to have at least one day (Sat.) of beautiful weather, bookmarked by two days of rain and slip-n-slide mudd. But we were all out riding our bikes, so I can't really complain. Beats sitting in jail for public indecency. Trust me. (see caption contest)

Travis Brown's proto Trek 69er singlespeed. 26" rear wheel, 29" front. Soon to be production w/100mm Maverick fork. Good enough for 1st place Men's Expert XC SS. By a long shot.









Ryan Leach wows the crowd and gives his own color commentary over the PA during his stunts. I tried to copy him and chipped a tooth. Nice.









Frame builder Jeff Jones and his latest work that you can't buy.









Fruita's own Chet Peach t-bones his foe during the Bike Sumo event. 









Andy aka Rut raffles off a new Niner 29" hardtail at the MTBR booth raffle.









...and now for the Santa Cruz Nomad.









Happy winner Kevin and his new project! Thanks MTBR 









From the "Why Didn't I Think of That?" file: White Industries new roadie crank that accepts any bolt circle chainrings.









Crank Bros. new Smarty pedals. Low price point ($60/pr) and included changeable color plates for the fashion sensitive rider in you.









Salsa's limited edition El Mariachi singlespeed 29er. Only 100 will be made with this paint scheme. Look for a std. production run to follow. Lots of mfr's seen jumping on the 29er bandwagon incl. GT.









El Mariachi detail. Ltd. ed. includes the matching stem. Also shown is the new 660mm carbon flat bar. Niiiice.









MTBR's Fred-Da-Trog getting his race on.









MTBR's Padre stompin' during Men's Sport SS. His wife Leslie
did ok in her race too I guess.









Pre-riding the dusty, drab XC course at Laguna Seca.









Padre, lookin' for love in all the wrong places....









thanks to all the MTBR booth crew(s) for being troopers in the wet & slop!
HW


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*Please stand by....*

fixed! refresh!

thanks Low_Rider Dave - you rox!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> gotta love technology.
> 
> Any mod's wanna take a deeper look at this mess? I need a hammer, a nightcap and a pillow. In that order.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I see four or five pics and a lot of red Xs. That 69er of TRavis Brown's is tight. I love that copper color (matching fork and seat....must be a factory racer )


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

HW, the "no shows" are links to the gallery page, not the gallery image.


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

Nice pics HW.

Didnt see you at the booth tho. 

How come no one took pics of the cytomax booth this year?

-Free beer
-free bbq (no love for the veges)
-Live band.

and to think, Sierra Neveda sponsered the event hardcore and didnt do anything close to that!

Sea Otter NEEDS a better beer sponser. seriously.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Every time I tried shooting the 69er some show biz poser kept butting in!


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

carbnjunkie said:


> and to think, Sierra Neveda sponsered the event hardcore and didnt do anything close to that!
> 
> Sea Otter NEEDS a better beer sponser. seriously.


If you're gonna show up to pimp your beer....give some away! $5 for a CUP of Sierra Nevada at their own freakin booth? No thanks, I'll take a free Negra Modelo from the cool guys at Pedro's. Or two... And the guys at Zoic were generous with their own stash as well. And Yakima, and..... that's about when I told myself "Slow it down there, Drunky". 

But it was too late...I'd already lined up with Kiecker to take on Mr. Yakima in a kids bike barrel race. Kiecker took me out swiftly, then finished me off with a (mini)wheel to the ribs. White tires can hurt too, bro.









Me, Yakima, Kiecker


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Yup, I saw plenty of beer flowing and much of it was free.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Ha! Great one Shiggy! Thanks for the pics guys. 

I love the look of the Salsa El Mariachi, now if only they'd make one with the right size wheels...  

Dave.


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

shiggy said:


> Yup, I saw plenty of beer flowing and much of it was free.


Yup, there was free beer all weekend..









Blurry beer boy at the Marzocchi booth.










george


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

What I heard, is all the sierra neveda booths were outsourced, hence the 5 dollar fee.

lame! 

I shoulda cruised the venue better on sat to take advantage..


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*more pics*

Trek 69er detail









MTBR ne'er-do-wells. L-R: Francois, Kiecker, Impy, Jeff Jones, Shiggy









Industry Nine wheels with black to red fading spokes and Spectrum powdercoated rims. Yowza.









custom Trek paint









Paa-aaa-aaa-dre......where are ewe?









HW


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> Paa-aaa-aaa-dre......where are ewe?


I think we should be more worried about the photographer's preoccupation with sheep, and tighty whiteys 

Nice pics btw. looks like I missed a good one.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

gpsser said:


> I think we should be more worried about the photographer's preoccupation with sheep, and tighty whiteys


swear to God the sheep ate my pants. Those things are like wolverines if you get too close. F-ing vicious.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm not always a fan of "frame art", but that thing looks sweet as:


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Low_Rider said:


> I'm not always a fan of "frame art", but that thing looks sweet as:


That is the "Flying Ace" design available to anyone through Trek's _Project One _custom program. All paint, no decals.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

shiggy said:


> That is the "Flying Ace" design available to anyone through Trek's _Project One _custom program. All paint, no decals.


If they put that on their kids bikes I'd be all over it for my boy. Hell, he'd disown me if I didn't get him one.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Those pics are great...as always H.

I can't believe you blew my secret with the sheep....


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

Are those barends I see on the Niner flatbar? Man, a 28" wide flat bar with sweep and the extra hand positions seems like a comfy setup. Just ordered my Niner bar and might give the bullhorn setup a try......! I haven't used barends or a flat bar since the late 90s.


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

Padre said:


> Those pics are great...as always H.
> 
> I can't believe you blew my secret with the sheep....


Yeah, Capt. Underpants has a good eye with the camera, doesn't he?

I might have to get down for that next year.


----------

